# Picture Pictionary Game



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

1.


































2.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

3.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

1. poor-hair hilton
2. Brew-no-mars - Bruno Mars


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

meepie said:


> 1. poor-hair hilton
> 2. Brew-no-mars - Bruno Mars


nice try on the first one but thats not it

u got bruno mars tho


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

jealousisjelly said:


> nice try on the first one but thats not it
> 
> u got bruno mars tho


Is it paris hilton or perez hilton?

I cant think of any other hiltons


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

meepie said:


> Is it paris hilton or perez hilton?
> 
> I cant think of any other hiltons


not a hilton....


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

where's nanami at? i made #3 just for her!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

no one wants to play with me *tear*

1 is brokeback mountain (mound) and 3 is hi nanami


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> no one wants to play with me *tear*
> 
> 1 is brokeback mountain (mound) and 3 is hi nanami


Hey! I didn't even see this till now! >.< and thanks ..


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

I wanna plaaaaay.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Aw... I'll give it a try. If I understood it correctly I've got to form a name or title out of different parts? Let's see...


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Aw... I'll give it a try. If I understood it correctly I've got to form a name or title out of different parts? Let's see...


Oscar Wilde?



Nanami said:


> I wanna plaaaaay.


Buddhist Cat?


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*4.*


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

oh i wasn't supposed to guess that picture lol


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> oh i wasn't supposed to guess that picture lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> *4.*


i didn't realize how hard this game is when ur on the other side...


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


>


i was trying to be nice i didn't wanna tell u that u got the game wrong


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*5.
*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i was trying to be nice i didn't wanna tell u that u got the game wrong


Lol I liked your guess though buddhist cat. ahaha


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i didn't realize how hard this game is when ur on the other side...


... I like this game :teeth I think I'm going to edit that first one though.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

this game is seriously making my head hurt lol... i need to take a break and make one for u while i figure these out


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

this one's probably gonna be pretty easy


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> *5.
> *


friendship laugh may choke what does that mean?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> this one's probably gonna be pretty easy


Social anxiety support! :yay


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> Oscar Wilde?


That's it! :clap Let's make it a little harder...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Daniel C said:


>


Finally, an easy one for me.

Britney Spears!!!! :yay


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

this is so hard!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> this is so hard!!


Man I suck at this game! btw you were right with "friendship" the one with the baby saying he's going to pee...well it's a word similar to pee....and it's part of the title of something so it's not just like a random thing I said.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> Man I suck at this game! btw you were right with "friendship" the one with the baby saying he's going to pee...well it's a word similar to pee....and it's part of the title of something so it's not just like a random thing I said.


friendship wee may... am i warm?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> That's it! :clap Let's make it a little harder...


is the middle part mcqueen?


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> friendship wee may... am i warm?


Yeah closer. "wee" isnt the exact word but it's closer.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i'll throw an easy one in here so people will stay interested


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i'll throw an easy one in here so people will stay interested


Mike...Pearson....?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> Mike...Pearson....?


close but nooooope


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> is the middle part mcqueen?


Nope. Though 'mc' is right. I'll give a hint: it is a name, the first picture forms the first name, while the other three pictures together form the surname. Good luck.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Nope. Though 'mc' is right. I'll give a hint: it is a name, the first picture forms the first name, while the other three pictures together form the surname. Good luck.


mc card tree (mcarthy)?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Since I'm unable to solve any other ones let's throw in one more of myself, and contribute to the process of this thread getting flooded with unsolved puzzles:




























If someone manages to solve this one I will cover that person in digital hugs.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> mc card tree (mcarthy)?


Close! Close! Okay, the last one is a bit tricky. It's not 'tree'. Here's a hint:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Python_and_the_Holy_Grail


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Since I'm unable to solve any other ones let's throw in one more of myself, and contribute to the process of this thread getting flooded with unsolved puzzles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sherlock Holmes! (Shore-Locke-Haulms)

I'd like to have my hugs now.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> Sherlock Holmes! (Shore-Locke-Haulms)
> 
> I'd like to have my hugs now.


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze

Oh, Christian, I pretty much love you.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze
> 
> Oh, Christian, I pretty much love you.


Aw, don't make me blush, my dear Daniel! :blush

I'll try one too, but it may be a little hard since I didn't choose the best pictures. They require you to have some prior travel and cartoons knowledge if I may say so.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll make another one since I'm pretty ashamed of how ambiguous the one above is. For the curious, I'll leave some tips for it before going to the next one.

In the one above, the first picture shows a character from the cartoon "Flinstone Family" and the last one shows a very popular French touristic destination.

Now for the new one!





































Yeah, in hindsight, this is pretty silly too, I'm not great at this!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

foe said:


>


Wow. I'm shocked nobody got mine. I though it would have been easy.

Home
ER (TV show)
Jessica *Simpson*

Home + ER = Homer

Homer Simpson


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

CristianNC said:


> Yeah, in hindsight, this is pretty silly too, I'm not great at this!


Sherwood Forest


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

foe said:


> Wow. I'm shocked nobody got mine. I though it would have been easy.
> 
> Home
> ER (TV show)
> ...


i need time dude i'm slow!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

CristianNC said:


> Aw, don't make me blush, my dear Daniel! :blush
> 
> I'll try one too, but it may be a little hard since I didn't choose the best pictures. They require you to have some prior travel and cartoons knowledge if I may say so.


i'm rich beeeaaaaach - chappelle


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Close! Close! Okay, the last one is a bit tricky. It's not 'tree'. Here's a hint:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Python_and_the_Holy_Grail


is the last part mcarthur? i still don't know what it is i don't know alot :um


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> *4.*


aahhhhhh its only 3 pictures why is it so hard!!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> aahhhhhh its only 3 pictures why is it so hard!!


I can't even get the simple ones, XD. Hint: first pic what is the dog doing? *sound effect*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*I got an easy one!!
*


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Another!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> *I got an easy one!!
> *


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> Another!


Gumbo?


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> Gumbo?












Well at first I was going for dumbo (and now thinking about it I could have put 'thumb" and 'bow') but then I was like -_- I'm not changing it it's gumbo.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank u for the easy ones I feel so smart right now


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> is the last part mcarthur? i still don't know what it is i don't know alot :um


Well, I guess I'll just spill the proverbial beans. The last one was one of the Knights who say Ni from the Monty Python movie 'The Holy Grail'. Which makes poll-mac-card-ni = Paul McCartney! :yay
Okay, I'll admit this one was a little strenuous...


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Well, I guess I'll just spill the proverbial beans. The last one was one of the Knights who say Ni from the Monty Python movie 'The Holy Grail'. Which makes poll-mac-card-ni = Paul McCartney! :yay
> Okay, I'll admit this one was a little strenuous...


never would of got it!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel C said:


>


**** lol

can u tell me the category?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i think this ones pretty easy but i'll give u a hint anyways.. it was said more than once on this is the end


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel C said:


>


ernest hemingway!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

jealousisjelly said:


> i think this ones pretty easy but i'll give u a hint anyways.. it was said more than once on this is the end


So f*cking.... gay? :yes Im great at these.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Oops, that was already done.



jealousisjelly said:


> ernest hemingway!


WOW. That was great!

I actually like the 3 pics ones. More than 3 is too confusing for me.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> So f*cking.... gay? :yes Im great at these.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

jealousisjelly said:


> i'll throw an easy one in here so people will stay interested


If the middle pic is a tie then it's Mike Tyson.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Sports fans should get this...OK, a sports and Pokemon fan should get this.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> ernest hemingway!


Correct! :yay See, you're smarter than you think...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

By the way, does this game require you to use one-syllable pictures only or can you also use pictures that stand for multiple syllables?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> By the way, does this game require you to use one-syllable pictures only or can you also use pictures that stand for multiple syllables?


idk go for it!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

*MINUS THE LAST TWO LETTERS ^
*


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

foe said:


> Sports fans should get this...OK, a sports and Pokemon fan should get this.


LeBron James!



foe said:


> If the middle pic is a tie then it's Mike Tyson.


Bingo!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanami said:


> *MINUS THE LAST TWO LETTERS ^
> *


i know the last part is fantasy hmmmm....


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> Aw, don't make me blush, my dear Daniel! :blush
> 
> I'll try one too, but it may be a little hard since I didn't choose the best pictures. They require you to have some prior travel and cartoons knowledge if I may say so.


I'm still confused by this one. Fred-rich-nice? Friedrich Nietzsche? No, that seems too far off...


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> I'm still confused by this one. Fred-rich-nice? Friedrich Nietzsche? No, that seems too far off...


Yeah, I said it was stupid and far-fetched, that's why I made a new one haha. I'm sorry you had to read it, though I admire your determination to solve it.

Btw, I literally just finished talking about your new video when this message arrived.

EDIT: If I didn't make myself clear, you got it right, Daniel C! It was really hard in hindsight, since the pronounce of "Nice" (something like "niss") is nowhere near Nietzsche's name.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> I'm still confused by this one. Fred-rich-nice? Friedrich Nietzsche? No, that seems too far off...


i think it would be more complicated then that since he said u need knowledge of the cartoons and travel?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> i think it would be more complicated then that since he said u need knowledge of the cartoons and travel?


Nah, I was referring to the fact that the animated character was Fred from "The Flintstones" and that third picture is the French Côte d'Azur, more precisely the city of Nice.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Some song titles:

*1*





































*2*


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

*3*


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

oh so it was nietzsche? or how ever u spell it


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> *3*


light-it-bee

let it be?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> light-it-bee
> 
> let it be?


Let It Be is correct! The first one was supposed to be 'LED' though.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Some song titles:
> 
> *1*


God only knows


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Kekai said:


> Fly-mole-fan-tass-sea = Final Fantasy!!
> 
> More videogame ones please, Nanami!!!


Yay! :clap Okay I like making those ones.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kekai said:


> Fly-mole-fan-tass-sea = Final Fantasy!!
> 
> More videogame ones please, Nanami!!!





Nanami said:


> Yay! :clap Okay I like making those ones.


that was such a reach nanami hope u didn't pull anything!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

1. Video game



















MINUS LAST LETTER ^








/


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> that was such a reach nanami hope u didn't pull anything!


lol xp


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

2. Video game


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

jealousisjelly said:


> LeBron James!
> 
> Bingo!


Bingo back to you for LeBron James.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

foe said:


> Bingo back to you for LeBron James.


woo! just call me butter cuz i'm on a roll!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

**** i don't know any video games .. i'll leave those to u kekai!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Some song titles:


i feel like its human nature but i cant figure out what the 3rd picture would be...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> i feel like its human nature but i cant figure out what the 3rd picture would be...


Oops! I mixed up the images. The third one was supposed to be Nate Ruess but I accidently posted two 'man' pictures in a row. So yeah, you guessed it while not even having the right pictures. I mean, that is truly genial. :clap


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Kekai said:


> Dang, these ones are tough!
> 
> 1. Pokemon-u-goblin-alice
> 
> ...


lol, well ur closer with number 1. Pokemon it's who's in the picture...the last two pics are just two different options for the last syllable.. maybe I should think of something else. XD


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

hey i don't see a pokemon picture


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nanami said:


> 2. Video game


This one makes me think of "Grand Theft Auto" because the first picture shows some grain and the second one shows a left hand. "Grain-left" might as well be "Grand-Theft", but I can't figure out the meaning of the last two pictures. I mean, the third one is obviously "heat" or something and the fourth is "slam" or "hammer", doesn't add up to my guess.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> This one makes me think of "Grand Theft Auto" because the first picture shows some grain and the second one shows a left hand. "Grain-left" might as well be "Grand-Theft", but I can't figure out the meaning of the last two pictures. I mean, the third one is obviously "heat" or something and the fourth is "slam" or "hammer", doesn't add up to my guess.


You're right!! :boogie I was going for Grain-Left-Hot-Ow. XD


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Kekai said:


> Bit rusty on my poke characters.
> 
> 1. Misty-u-monster-Dorothy
> 
> 2. Sand-hand-desert-hit





jealousisjelly said:


> hey i don't see a pokemon picture


Hmm..I think I failed number 1. Christian got 2. but another hint for one, it's three syllables. The last two pics are for the same word....it's more like who's in the first pic at the end? What would you call a person who looked like that? The Dorothy one is just another way to say the same word pretty much but what is she doing? like if she saw someone who looked like the other pic she would be "________ out."

Character is wrong.

_I'll change the picture._


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Video Game

3.



















(Second picture has nothing to do with the actor.)


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Video Game 4


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Video Game 5


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

A









B







B- Minus "up"

C








C- Say it in a Boston accent


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

foe said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jamaica?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Nanami said:


> Jamaica?


You are correct! And you just won an imaginary trip to the wonderful country of Jamaica.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Nanami said:


> Video Game
> 
> 3.
> 
> ...


Pac-man!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kekai said:


> Bit rusty on my poke characters.
> 
> 1. Misty-u-monster-Dorothy


lass-u-freak

just thinking out loud.. i have no idea


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

foe said:


> You are correct! And you just won an imaginary trip to the wonderful country of Jamaica.


The videos not playing! What is this I want my win back!

:b jk yaaaay Jamaica!


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> lass-u-freak
> 
> just thinking out loud.. i have no idea


That is correct....It's probably my fault if no one gets it. XD


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> Pac-man!


weeeee woooo weeee wooo you win! Would you like your prize now or try for one of the other two and double your prize value?!?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i can only do old school video games dudes


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kekai said:


> ^ Kids-Toll-zen-bat


U got 2 words right


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kekai said:


> ^ Kids-Toll-zen-bat


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i have stared at these pictures for hours and still nothing


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kekai said:


> Keeping that pimp hand strong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mack in tosh?

is apple the food??


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kekai said:


> More-Toll-Calm-bat
> 
> MORTAL COMBAT!


WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kekai said:


> #Videogame2 Hint:
> 
> Pic 1: "Genre, drop the first." It's a Heavy Metal Band.
> 
> ...


metal gear solid bruh... lol after u basically spelled it out for me


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kekai said:


> Nice, you know your video games!
> 
> Trophy: "Snake Eyes"
> 
> Vid unlock: Yay-yaaay!


lmao i feel like im in kindergarten tho with this game

if its not gas or a liquid then its a ...... ssss ssss soooo sssooolllll

solid!

veerrry good


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i'll give u $3.31 if u can get this one


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kekai said:


> ^Shake-modified-slug-disco-ice-uhh-kalifa


my lil sister had a wii and i hacked that **** and put this game on it so i don't even know if it's an official game


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kekai said:


> Met-Tall-Slug-Ant-Uhh-OG
> 
> Metal Slug Anthology


yuuuuuup... hey i was serious i will send u 3.31 on paypal if u want it cuz i got a card to order something online and that's all i have left i don't know what to do with it lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kekai said:


> No guesses guys? Jelly?
> 
> I got some yoga chicks that need unlocking.


hold up i'm gonna solve all of them today


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Kekai said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Kekai
> #Sex Hint:
> 
> ...


con-dom

super smash bros

oz-moe-sis osmosis

Krebs cycle


----------

